# 14th International Slipper Orchid Symposium Speakers & Vendors



## Scott Ware (Sep 17, 2012)

_(Since my counting failure in the title of the previously posted thread *[It's the 14th, NOT the 13th]* cannot be corrected, I thought it would be appropriate to create this new, updated topic.)_

*When:* November 3, 2012
*Where:* Howard Johnson Plaza Altamonte Springs Orlando North
*Sponsored by:* Krull-Smith
*More information:* 14th International Slipper Orchid Symposium

*This year’s Speakers:*

Dr. Holger Perner, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology – Sichuan, Southwest China
Dr. Harold Koopowitz, Professor Emeritus – University of California, Irvine
Gail Schwarz, Toronto AOS Judging Centre
Graham Wood, Lehua Orchids – Mountain View, Hawaii
*This year’s Vendors:*

Deerwood Orchids
Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology
Hill’s Raingreen Tropicals
Lehua Orchids
Krull-Smith
Marriott Orchids
Orchidview
Orchid Inn, Ltd.
 
Many of the vendors are willing to bring pre-ordered plants to the event. The website at has links to all vendor sites and any pre-order lists that were made available to us. 

We are expecting a very enthusiastic group this year, and are excited about another lively and entertaining orchid auction at the BBQ event Saturday evening after all the presentations have been made.

Please visit the website at www.slippersymposium.com for all the details.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 17, 2012)

I wish


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 17, 2012)

cattmad said:


> I wish



So do we! It would be wonderful to have you here.


----------



## newbud (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey...my brother lives in Altomonte Springs. 
Can we say "Free Room".


----------



## paphreek (Sep 19, 2012)

Julie and I'll be there and will be selling. I'll be happy to bring any special orders down with me. Are there any other ST members signed up? We'll be staying at our son's in Apopka, but are considering staying at the hotel the night before so we can meet and talk with fellow enthusiasts on Friday evening.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 23, 2012)

Sure wish I could come this year!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll be there Ross. I'm staying across the street at the Hampton Inn. I find it quieter there. Where they have the event there is that club that goes into action in the evening. If you stay there, you need to upgrade to the better rooms that are away from the noise.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> I'll be there Ross. I'm staying across the street at the Hampton Inn. I find it quieter there. Where they have the event there is that club that goes into action in the evening. If you stay there, you need to upgrade to the better rooms that are away from the noise.



A hot night club at Howard Johnsons? How the world has changed.


----------

